# Taco Bread



## Filus59602 (Dec 27, 2002)

Taco Bread 
The Best of Country Breads - TOH Books 
Yield: 1 loaf 
Plan ahead..….serve warm 

3-1/2 to 4 c. all-purpose flour 
1 c. cornmeal 
1 envelope taco seasoning 
3 T. sugar 
2 pkg. (1/4 oz. ‘each’) active dry yeast 
1 T. minced dried onion 
1 tsp. salt 
1 can (10-3/4 oz.) condensed tomato soup, undiluted 
3/4 c. water 
2 T. butter or margarine 
1 can (4 oz.) chopped green chilies, drained 

In a mixing bowl, combine 1-1/2 c. flour, and next 6 ingredients. In a saucepan, heat soup, water and butter to 120º - 130º. Add to dry ingredients, beat on medium speed for 3 minutes. Stir in chilies and enough remaining flour to form a soft dough. 

Turn onto a floured surface, knead until smooth and elastic, about 6-8 minutes. Place in a greased bowl, turning once to grease top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour. Punch dough down. Shape into a loaf. Place in a greased 9-in. x 5-in. x 3-in. loaf pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 45 minutes. Bake at 350º for 45-50 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from the pan to a wire rack. Serve warm.


----------

